# Starting problem!??



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I have a '93 Altima, and I can't start my car. There's no sound and it seems my interior lights start to dim down when I try to start it. I got it jumpstarted and it ran fine without any problems, but when I shut it off, it won't start. I figured it was the battery so I went and replaced the battery. When I installed it, I had the same problem. 

I jumped it again, and it ran fine, I even let it run and drove around for about 20 minutes, in hoping the battery would get charged, but I have the same problem. I was thinking that this may be an alternator problem, but if it was, wouldn't my car die while it was running with the lights on too? Someone please let me know, I need to get this going asap!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

get it jump started again and take it to a checker or auto zone where they do the testing for free... my first guess was battery but you changed that, next is obvious, the alternator. if it turns out to be both of those are good, then check all your connections and the condition of your cables.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

*starting prob???*

sounds like you have a ground shorting out somewhere. check all your grounds with a test light, also look for loose connections. Also, check all your electric connections/ plugs. you may have a corroded link. just had the top of my engine rebuilt after blowing the rad and the head. Unlce is a nissan tech and found a few corroded connections. also check your head temp sensor as well, found on the back of the head. hope this helps. you can reach me on msn messenger at screen name: [email protected]. l8rz


----------

